# New fish coming



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Decided to breed some CT's for hte next seasons shows and picked these up. Got a sib red female coming as well we did not a chance to get a photo of as they shipped today. Fish are from Chaba. First time with this breeder.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice blacks. 
Hopefully everything goes smoothly!


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Ahh-been hanging out on AB again!!-lol


----------



## Redclyffe (Jul 5, 2013)

The first crown tail is highly likeable.


----------



## safisher (Jul 4, 2013)

WOW! What absolutely BREATHTAKING Bettas!!!!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

GhostFeather said:


> Ahh-been hanging out on AB again!!-lol


Yeah.. have not been doing to many reviews just so I could not be tempted. Oh well.. have fallen off this wagon a few time.. ;-)


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

safisher said:


> WOW! What absolutely BREATHTAKING Bettas!!!!


Thanks! They were also very reasosnable.. compared to HM's. Got to know when there is a good one and snatch quick.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow! I've really wanted a CT. But ordered too many HMs already! Very pretty!


----------

